# DigiQ



## livindangerous (Apr 7, 2016)

I would first like to apologize if this topic has already been covered but i could not find it.  I have been cooking for a year with my Akorn and have been satisfied so far.  I have decided to add a controller fan  and have mostly decided it would be the DigiQ.  Is the PartyQ good enough or should i look into investing more in a bigger unit?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2016)

I have used the Digi Q for several years with great results. Not even had to replace a probe cable. Very good unit.

Al


----------



## livindangerous (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for your reply.  Would you say that it has features over the more basic PartyQ that justify it being $100 more expensive?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the Party Q, but if you go to any BBQ comps you will see many of the teams use the DigiQ.

 It's a very high quality unit. And as I said no problems with it at all.

Al


----------



## dward51 (Apr 7, 2016)

I 2nd the DigiQ.  I have been using a DigiQ II since either 2006 or 2007.  Never had an issue and still using the original probes. It is as close to set and forget as you can be when using charcoal and worth every penny IMO.  I don't know about the PartyQ, but the DigiQ is built like a tank.  I've had mine out in the dew in overnight competition smokes and never had an issue (never had it rained on though).

I see the PartyQ runs on AA batteries and has an attached fan. It did not list the CFM for the fan on their website.  I have a 10CFM pit viper fan on my Digi Q for use with my WSM. Also the DigiQ needs 110v AC for the adapter or you can direct wire it to a 12v DC battery.  I don't how well AA batteries will work on a 18-20 hour smoke, but again I have no experience with that model.


----------



## av8tor (Apr 7, 2016)

I have the Weber DigiQ DX2 combo (blue) from Firecraft that lists for $305 that I will sell for $150 shipped in the continental US. if you want to save some money from new.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 7, 2016)

AV8TOR said:


> I have the Weber DigiQ DX2 combo (blue) from Firecraft that lists for $305 that I will sell for $150 shipped in the continental US. if you want to save some money from new.


*Actually that would be for LivinDangerous.*   I have a guru already.  You may want to PM him as that is a very good price.













106_2753a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 18, 2011


----------



## av8tor (Apr 7, 2016)

dward51 said:


> *Actually that would be for LivinDangerous.*  I have a guru already.  You may want to PM him as that is a very good price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, my bad sorry.  I should have waited to get home and post on the computer instead of the phone.


----------



## livindangerous (Apr 7, 2016)

AV8TOR said:


> Thanks, my bad sorry.  I should have waited to get home and post on the computer instead of the phone.



This does sound like a good deal.  How do we arrange payment/shipping?  I have never purchased anything from a forum before.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey LivinDangerous,

His has the Weber WSM adapter.  You can buy the Guru adapter for your Akorn for about $25 or I think you can make one using the WSM adapter.  here is a photo of the Akorn adapter from Guru. If you get a piece of 1/8" aluminum bar stock from Lowes or Home Depot and drill a hole for the WSM adapter to fit in, I think you can make one for less then $10 (or if you have some other sheet metal around, just stay away from galvanized metal).  It looks like a piece of flat metal stock with a curve bent in and the Guru adapter inserted.  I don't have a Akorn, so I may have the wrong idea.  Even if you have to buy the adapter, getting a Guru DX2 controller for $175 total is a good deal.













Chargriller-Kamado-adaptor.gif



__ dward51
__ Apr 7, 2016


----------



## hdbrs (Apr 7, 2016)

If living don't take it I will


----------



## av8tor (Apr 8, 2016)

Right now I am waiting on payment,  if it falls through I will let you all know.  Thanks for the interest


----------



## av8tor (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes my Digi Q is now sold


----------



## livindangerous (Apr 15, 2016)

I thank you all for the help.  After reading these comments it was clear that the DigiQ  was the superior unit and perfect for me.  Then my commission check came in light and I had no choice but to but the PartyQ at nearly 1/3 the price.  After getting one cook in with it I must say that this is a very good unit for those on a budget who can't justify the price of the DigiQ.  The AA batteries handled my 12 hour cook with energy to spare.  I set the temperature at 220 and never saw it drop below that mark and never overshot the temp by more that 15°.  I filled the coal chamber nearly all of the way full with lump which took about 2 hours to fall to the right temperature but gave me enough coal to handle the entire 12 hours.  I only had to open the lid 3 times for the mop and the crutch but never to mess with the coals or the temperature.  Since I do not cook in competitions (I will never allow someone to dock me points due to the color of my meat) I will only use this unit maybe once or twice a month so I am not worried about batteries.  I give the PartyQ a perfect rating after one cook.  I will update this rating after a few more tries but for now the wife and I have pulled pork to last us a very long time.  Thanks again for all of the help.  If I would have gotten paid what I thought I was going to I would have followed your advice.


----------



## weev (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a brand new digiQ with the 10cfm pit viper fan brand new in the box never used was going to build a big roaster but decided to go with a pellet insert instead    if anyone is interested


----------



## icyhot (Apr 15, 2016)

What's the price


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 15, 2016)

icyhot said:


> What's the price



:yeahthat:


----------



## weev (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry guys I was driving home  I also lied a little it's not the 10cfm pit viper  it is the 25 cfm pit bull with bulk head inducer sleeve


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 15, 2016)

better yet...  whatchya asking ??


----------



## weev (Apr 15, 2016)

Crap I knew I forgot something 150$ plus 10$ for shipping


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 15, 2016)

Icyhot asked first so I'll let him have first dibs..  If he doesn't take it..I will ...


----------



## weev (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok


----------



## icyhot (Apr 16, 2016)

Jckdanls 07  go ahead I'll let you have this one


----------

